# Worldmark owner at Wyndham Star Island



## Icc5 (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, what a shocker.  I was expecting to have the sales hassle that I keep getting at Worldmark since Wyndham got involved but we told them we weren't interested and didn't get asked again.  The other thing I really enjoyed was the free internet.
This vacation really feels like a vacation for a change.  Please Worldmark start doing the same.  No sales hassle and free internet.
Bart


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 15, 2013)

Star Island is NOT managed by Wyndham. It is call Star Island -- not Wyndham Star Island.

Go back to the lobby and LOOK at the Front Desk staff clothing ... but* stay away* from the itty-bitty little Wyndham desk to the RIGHT of the lobby entrance door --- that is the Wyndham Sales "let me explain our NEW ... (bs) product".

Yes, Star Island has always had FREE (WIRELESS) INTERNET - started years ago.

Also, checkout the late afternoon and evening activities above the lobby. There is MUCH more adult activites at the bar as the sun goes down - and the kids vanish. Live music and a real bar. Also, SI has room service - from TGIFriday and their golf cart delivery. (like what Wyndham managed property has that?).

Enjoy your visit --

PS Behind the Front Desk are separate SPA area for women and men --- you can (self) tour the area by just at the Front Desk - the women's area has an indoor jetted pool, steam room, locker room, and massage rooms. I was told the men's area is separate also. It is NOT European styled (not swim suit optional).


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 15, 2013)

Posts from 1+ years ago about Star Island talk about how the sales staff - which are housed at the TGI Fridays building - are the only Wyndham on site. In other words, Wyndham only sells, Star Island manages themselves. Those that agreed to the sales presentation were taken to either (Wyndham) Cypress Palms or (Wyndham) Bonnet Creek. We own there, but have not set foot in the resort (bought on eBay).

TS


----------



## mistalong (Jun 15, 2013)

For such low point fees, was Star Island worth it? I mean I know its not Bonnet Creek, but how were things overall?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 15, 2013)

Star Island is very nice ... but the 1bdr A units are the smaller size of the lockoff with a kitchenette. The 1bdr with the balcony is the "B" side.

Has a tennis pro --- a real spa with a male and female sides. Full service bar. A driving range (okay, small).


----------



## webkrawlerr (Jun 16, 2013)

We're staying at Star Island in October.

They have tennis courts?

Do they provide balls and racquets?

Nevermind, Found their website. Says equipment provided.

Excited about staying here. We live less than 10 miles from this resort. 
We need to utilize this place more often.


----------

